# 04 going from DINO to Mobile 1 safe?



## torrid04gto (Mar 11, 2013)

At 104k car has had dino oil ran through it for all of its life. Is it safe to switch over to a Mobile 1? I know this debate has been out there for years but I am new to the LS1 motor. I do not know its tendencies in this specific manner.

Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It won't hurt anything... But your wallet will be lighter for no reason. Just stick to the cheap stuff. The LS1 doesn't require syn.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll be fine. I used M1 for over 50K miles, road racing, high temps, freezing temps you name it. Like J said you don't "need" it.


----------

